#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Πωλείται: 4M - Η/Μ ADAPT-FCALC 15 - Καινούργιο

## gkal8

Γειά σας συνάδελφοι,

Πουλάω το πλήρες υπολογιστικό Η/Μ πακέτο ADAPT-FCALC (πακέτα I+II+III) της 4Μ έκδοσης 15 για *700* Ευρώ (αγοράστηκε 1550 Ευρώ τον Ιούλιο του 2010).

Περιλαμβάνει :
το 4M CD εγκατάστασης με τον σειριακό αριθμότο USB-HASP stick με τον κωδικότον τόμο Α οδηγιών για το υπολογιστικό περιβάλλον ADAPT/FCALCτο τιμολόγιο αγοράς

Δεν έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί ποτέ και είναι σε άριστη κατάσταση. 

Τις διαφορές τις έκδοσης 15 από την νεότερη 16 μπορείτε να τις βρείτε εδώ:
http://www.4m.gr/fine.html#r2

Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται ας επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου με μήνυμα ή στο Skype: giorgoss_k

----------

